# How Rare are our GTO's?



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

So i just got back from my trip across the US. (Ca to Pa) and on my way back to take the GTO home i was looking for other GTO's. but it seemed like there were NONE! i saw 2 on the way there. both were red, one 06 with black vinyls down the side, looked like they took them off a Chevy Tracker. and the other was an 05 with no visual customizing. and on my way back i saw 1. A black 05 or 06 with tinted tails. I only saw 3 other GTO's on a 5,000+ mile trip... I think thats awesome and makes me happier to own one because they are rarely seen. I'm glad they arent a Me-too car! "you got a mustang?" "Me Too!"
As for the older GTO's i never see them unless i go to car shows. 

:cheers to all the GTO owners and people who appreciate them


----------



## SBLS1GTO (Jun 2, 2010)

:agree thats what i love about them too. you dont see them everywhere. i live in oklahoma there arent to many around here either.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

ive had my car about 8 months now or so and I think since ive had it, ive seen maybe, MAYBE, 2 of them here in Miami. Its unbelievable how rare they are. But im not complaining, i love it like that


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I see a handful running around here. There are 3 guys I have seen and hunted down on the highway and exchanged numbers with, and another ******* that I had the pleasure of beating in a race not too long ago (he challenged me, we both have heads/cam setup but he went ported 5.3 heads and nitrous and I got ported LS3 heads with FAST102, about 25rwhp difference between our cars we figured, and another guy that was at the cruize in tonight that has a procharged goat but otherwise bone stock but I haven't got to meet him yet. So that's 5 goats on the Gulf Coast from Mobile, AL all the way to Florida, that's not too bad, lol. Yes, rare is good.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Dusty,
Go on the D2M forum, driven to modify, there are about 5 guys on there that have new GTOs and live in this are, pcola to PCB. There not Mustang common here, but there are quite a few of them, but theres also a ton of Vettes. Perk of living in the south, you don't need a winter car or snow tires, just drive your muscle car year round.


----------



## nron (Jul 28, 2009)

my wife and I drove from Ohio to Florida recently. We saw 3 GTO's the entire time, all in Florida (Red/Yellow/Black). She has a WS6 so we counted those and we saw 3 of those as well.

We literally saw hundreds of Mustangs. I could not believe the amount of mustangs in the Orlando Area.


----------



## roy (Jun 1, 2010)

*Nada*

I;ve been keeping an eye out here in Ontario, Canada & have yet to have seen one, other than my neighbours 64 that is, but, no 04-06;s


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Here in Southern California, I see them often enough to know they're out here but in numbers that are low enough to apreciate the rarity. As jetstang said, you can pretty much drive them year round here too.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

yea you can obviously drive them year round here in miami as well. If you think the mustangs are bad in orlando, you gotta visit miami some time. OMG!! I think everytime i go out to the store or even just to school, i must see at least 10 of them every time. Its incredible man. It gets to a point where you get sick of seeing the car hahaha


----------



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

There is about 4 of us within 2 miles of each other and I've seen at least 5 more in the baltimore area.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I see one in my area maybe once a month.

There's always the occasional inconsiderate bastard who drives one in the salt up here too during the winter months. So depressing. Consider them future losses.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

There are about 10 of them local to me. Our area is loaded.


----------



## 700Rocket (Mar 29, 2008)

I live in a village of 1200 people and we have three in our town. I thought I would be the only one and I am sure I was the first, still the only CGM in town.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I use to see 2 in town here, but they both got sold. I'm sure there are more, they must keep them locked up in the garage or somethin.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I know of six on base not including me one of them is* 6QTS11OZ*. I know there is one in town outside of base and two others for sure in town away from base but there is more. Not enough to see them everyday. Like *nron* said above WS6s and Firehawks I think are more rare than late model GTO's.


----------



## goatroper9 (Nov 21, 2009)

They are relatively common around here. My wife and I went for a ride this morning and never got more than 15 miles from the house. Saw 3 on the street and 3 sitting on car lots.

I was driving through a little town of about 400 people a few weeks ago and saw 2 '04 silver ones within 4 blocks of each other.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

got a 04 barbados m6 the rarest and like a retard tried selling it for about 4 months in that time 30 woman called about it no one knows what these cars are and i love it. I did have a woman call she said her son just got his liscense age (16) and wanted her to get the car. I laughed and told her what the car was, and what it had under the hood. Yeah she got a kick out of it. I told her i wouldnt sell it to her. she laughed said it didnt matter he wasnt getting it. lol


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

If i ever find an 06 6speed Brazin orange, I will stop, trade in whatever im driving, and go home with it that day. then the wifey can drive the 04 and ill have the 06. but i have yet to find one. Thats the only part of the rarity of our cars that i dislike. ill find one someday...


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

I've seen quite a few GTOs on the roads near where I live, in Cow Hampshire.


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

Theres roughly 8-10 in my area including me. I no way are WS6 more rare here...they are freaking everywhere (because the they're so cheap I presume) my brothers friend slold his 02' AT WS6 for $6000 and it had like 85k miles. I still want to get one but, I changed my desires about 2004.


----------



## kjsalter (Jul 30, 2010)

QUIKSLVR04GOAT said:


> If i ever find an 06 6speed Brazin orange, I will stop, trade in whatever im driving, and go home with it that day. then the wifey can drive the 04 and ill have the 06. but i have yet to find one. Thats the only part of the rarity of our cars that i dislike. ill find one someday...



Lol, There is a guy that works at a Taco Bell down the street from my shop that has one, ill let him know your looking for it! :lol:


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks. as long as it's a clean car with low miles I might have to fly there and pick it up! Haha


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

My 90 454 SS is one of 17,900 built from 90-93, 12,700 built in 90. You can get the nicest one for around $10K right now, but in 20 years what will they be worth? There may be some GTOs around now, but they are going to be rare in the future, and collectible. They didn't hold their value like other cars, just makes it better for the collector now, and they should be more collectible in the future.
I drive alot and don't see any WS-6 Trans Ams or LS-1 Camaro's running around, but do see Vettes all the time.
Just saying, hold on to them, or they will be the one that got away.


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

I used to have the only phantom black 06 around here then it got wiped out and i had to drive to salt lake city (1000miles) to buy another one like it. Seems like these cars are gonna get alot more rare considering they get wrecked alot and are very easily totalled parts are way too high for them.


----------



## trackstar364 (May 3, 2010)

*is rare really a good thing??*

we brag about how nobody has them and how rae they are but is that really a good thing??? i mean you gotta give it to the people... they love mustangs. are our cars so rare because people dont like them or what?


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

you know its crazy how many complements i get on my car!! everyone seems to love it.. its absolutly crazy that they didnt sell that many! also has any one else been asked if their gto was a mustang? ha ha its funny there is a lot of people ask me their all "gto thats a mustang right?" ha ha i just laugh and say hell no its not a stupid ford its a pontiac ha ha!! oh i also laugh my butt off when people ask if it is a v6 cause they think its some kind of souped up grand prix or somthing ha ha


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

I see about 2 per week in the Houston - Galveston areas... some look stock, i've seen a few with the "Camero type" stripes. I've seen about 4 yellow like mine, lots of Black, and a very few reds or blues.

And yes, even the "Cocky" Mustang owners give me the compliment from time to time.


----------



## goldwingltd85 (May 15, 2011)

I found this link,,for 04 gtos,, End of year 2004 GTO Production Numbers


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Why go there? We have those as well as the 05-06 numbers on this site.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/total-gto-production-numbers-2004-2006-a-14686/#post131857


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

QUIKSLVR04GOAT said:


> So i just got back from my trip across the US. (Ca to Pa) and on my way back to take the GTO home i was looking for other GTO's. but it seemed like there were NONE! i saw 2 on the way there. both were red, one 06 with black vinyls down the side, looked like they took them off a Chevy Tracker. and the other was an 05 with no visual customizing. and on my way back i saw 1. A black 05 or 06 with tinted tails. I only saw 3 other GTO's on a 5,000+ mile trip... I think thats awesome and makes me happier to own one because they are rarely seen. I'm glad they arent a Me-too car! "you got a mustang?" "Me Too!"
> As for the older GTO's i never see them unless i go to car shows.
> 
> :cheers to all the GTO owners and people who appreciate them


I live in Weatherford, Tx about 20 miles west of Ft. Worth, there are 6 that I have seen here including mine. 1 Yellow 06, 2 Red 04 & 06, 1 Blue 06 my black one 05 and 2 other black ones 04 & 06. When you get into Ft Worth there are a few that you see now and then, but NOTHING like you see the Stangs, Camaro's or Chargers & Challengers. Plus we a vehicle that is VERY underestimated as far as power goes.


----------



## Goatskin10 (Sep 9, 2009)

I've got an 05 midnight blue in the DC area and aside from the 4 others, two 04's an 05 and one 06 we havent seen any others. It sure does feel good riding around in a fine pontiac while stuck in mustangville md its soo damn crowded with 
Junkstangs down here that I had a sticker made for my quarterglass with calvin pissing on one
:shutme


----------



## GTOImpulse (Mar 11, 2011)

Anyone notice how old this thread is? Its funny when they get brought back up. I will comment though, my take on the reason why some of us barely ever see another GTO of the newer years is that people like myself keep them put away most of the year fall through spring which seems like forever here in ohio. When it does come out its only weekends or special occations and this year its not coming out till august, mainly because of my high risk insurance lol. But it seems like there are many people like me who do not ever daily drive their GTO and therefore we sadly rarely see others. They are out there, just not every day. Seems like every one of us wants to keep our miles low.


----------



## srs7324 (Jul 8, 2010)

I only drive the GTO for special events, car shows, or a long weekend trip.
It is not that I do not like driving it, it is all the clowns on the road that want to race, touch it, feel it or have some half a**ed comment regarding what it is. Out of the 3 cars we own this is my wifes favorite to ride in.

Majority of the time she stays covered in the garage.

1 of 400 2005 Torrid Red GTOs


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

^ It's a combination of that and the attrition rate. Even "normal" cars are lost due to age and accidents with a median life of a little over 9 years. Some of our cars are approaching 8 years old. Now it's true that a lot of our cars are infrequently driven but it's just as true that a lot of our cars are driven hard and by inexperienced or reckless drivers. Due to that a large number have been totaled and don't forget the train wreck of new ones . I think you could take the total production number and be comfortable with maybe 30 thousand left of the 40,757 originally brought over.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I drive mine when I feel like it. Yeah it gets stored in winter, but in summer I might drive it 3 days in a row. I've put on a little over 10,000 miles since I bought it 3 summers ago.

On modern cars, it's not the mileage that matters so much as does the age/lack of use. Cars will go to hell real quick if you don't drive them regularly, especially when they get old. My parents have a '95 Cherokee that was otherwise fine until they parked it 2 years ago. Now the floorpans are rotted out, the steering box has a leaky seal, and there's a vacuum leak in one of the lines. Oh, and the hood is stuck shut. :lol:


----------



## TheRedThing (Nov 2, 2006)

I see quite a few up by me, we actually have a GTO/G8 specific club in my area and there are at least 15-20 GTO's in the group. 

If you look at production numbers on "similar" cars (I only pulled numbers for the 2005 model years), ours are far fewer than anything else out there.

Total GTO's Built 2005: 11,069
Total Mustang's Built 2005: 160,412 (GT = 60,792 , V6 = 99,620)
Total Corvettes Built 2005 - 37,372
Total 350Z's Built 2005 -27,278
Total Audi TT's Built 2005 - 12,307


----------

